# Favourite TV shows?



## Alex U (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

I thought I might just post this to ask what your favourite TV show(s) might be? 

My favourites are a whole lot of crime scene shows:

Hawaii Five-0

CSI

CSI:NY (Cancelled  )

CSI:Miami
NCIS/NCIS:LA

The Blacklist

Criminal Minds

*Edit: *Blue Bloods

I also watch Target/Fair Go from time to time.

So.. what is your favourite show?


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Aug 23, 2014)

The Walking Dead

Game of Thrones

Orange is the new black

The Leftovers

Blue Bloods

Agents of Shield

That's the ones I can think off of the top of my head.


----------



## Alex U (Aug 23, 2014)

iann_lfcvps said:


> The Walking Dead
> 
> Game of Thrones
> 
> ...


I forgot to add blue bloods :O  I love that show


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2014)

Fetish with cop shows or what?


----------



## Alex U (Aug 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Fetish with cop shows or what?


I love the Crime/Action genre.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 23, 2014)

I canceled my cable TV years ago because I couldn't find a doctor willing to give me a free lobotomy .


----------



## Alex U (Aug 23, 2014)

This is so true, I think you can call this a TV show?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rksCTVFtjM4


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Aug 23, 2014)

I guess I could add CSI to that list too. Been watching it since the beginning but could never get really into any other crime/drama shows. Blue Bloods my wife watches so I have kind of just fell into it in the middle of Season 3.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Aug 23, 2014)

Game of thrones

White collar

The 100

The leftovers

Extant

Doctor who

Silicon Valley

Sherlock

24

Agents of S.h.i.e.l.d.

Just some of the many I enjoy


----------



## Chuck (Aug 23, 2014)

This crap is the best.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1563069/


----------



## sv01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Game of thrones

Tomorrow People


----------



## Alex U (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't watched G.O.T before, however I've heard many people talk about it.  Is it good?


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

The Unit
Hawaii Five-0
House of Cards
Person of Interest
The Protectors (Danish TV)
The 100 Code (Swedish TV)
Flashpoint (Canadian TV)


----------



## Alex U (Aug 24, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> The Unit
> *Hawaii Five-0*
> 
> House of Cards
> ...


Looking forward to Season 5?  Why do you think McG's mom visited Wo-Fat?


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmmm, I watch a lot of tv shows:


The 100
24
The Big Bang Theory
Bones
Castle
Crisis
Cross Bones
Da Vincis Demons
Dominion
The Exes
Game Of Thrones
Hawaii Five-O
The Last Ship
Marvel Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
The Mentalist
NCIS
NCIS LA
The Simpsons
Supernatural
Under The Dome
The Walking Dead
White Collar




Alex U said:


> Looking forward to Season 5?  Why do you think McG's mom visited Wo-Fat?


I think Commander McGarret's Mom has some kind o relationship with Wo-Fat family.

- Henrique


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Alex U said:


> Looking forward to Season 5?  Why do you think McG's mom visited Wo-Fat?


I do - maybe because they had a relation ship ...



HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> I think Commander McGarret's Mom has some kind o relationship with Wo-Fat family.


Visiting McG's real dad?


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 24, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> I do - maybe because they had a relation ship ...
> 
> Visiting McG's real dad?


Maybe, I think that McGarret is brother of Wo-Fat. That would be a great plot twist.


----------



## serverian (Aug 24, 2014)

What is dead may never die.

Say my name.

Knowledge brings fear.

Bird is the word.

Ay, caramba.

They killed Kenny.

The truth is out there.

Hello Newman.

No, King Horik, I only betrayed you.

Gods beneath us!


----------



## bizzard (Aug 24, 2014)

I recently developed interest in watching the TV series.

Completed watching the following:


Sherlock
Elementery
Person of Interest
Breaking Bad is the next in queue. Have heard a lot about Big Bang Theory and Game of Thrones. They might follow.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 24, 2014)

bizzard said:


> I recently developed interest in watching the TV series.
> 
> Completed watching the following:
> 
> ...


When you start watching Game Of Thrones, getready to don't leave your computer for a few days


----------



## Alex U (Aug 24, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> Maybe, I think that McGarret is brother of Wo-Fat. That would be a great plot twist.


I believe McG asked Max to run his blood against Wo-Fats and apparently they weren't brothers.  However I think mabye Doris (McG's mom was having an affair with Wo-Fat?)


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2014)

Was raised by The Simpsons, so that will always have a place in my heart.

Though, more recently (the past year or two) I've watched the IT Crowd, That Mitchell and Webb Look, Peep Show and The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret. The UK has a good sense of humor. Also the old Whose Line Is It Anyway, with Clive Anderson as the host was amazing. 

Breaking Bad, it's awesome. I'm tempted to re-watch all of it, again.

Other than that, notable mentions would be: Seinfeld, The Office, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Scrubs (I used to hate it when it was all originally on the air but started watching it on Netflix and for some reason I love it now), etc.

I like watching a good comedy or something with an in-depth story with good characters (See: Breaking Bad). Anything to tune out stress for some good chuckles or to forget about the never ending list of shit that needs to be done for a couple hours at a time.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 4, 2014)

I like a variety of different shows, from Blood blue, walking dead, Defiance, orginal shows like NCIS not a fan of the spin off shows, they are never the same as the orginal. I also like Doctor Who, Bones,  Sleep Hollow, any and all sci fi shows and the last ship, supernatural and so much more. I think maybe i watch to much TV lol.


----------



## ssgsunny (Sep 26, 2014)

Game of Thrones.

Spartacus.

Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## raj (Sep 26, 2014)

LOST


Breaking bad


House of cards


Seinfeld


X Files


----------



## blergh (Sep 26, 2014)

That 70's show. 'Nuf said.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Sep 28, 2014)

Currently obsessed with:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbSl-SPyHtg

Barring that:


Scandal
The Newsroom
Shameless
Orange Is The New Black
Getting On (US/HBO version)
Veep


----------



## Nikki (Sep 29, 2014)

HBO: Game of Thrones

Syfy: Warehouse 13, Eureka, Haven, Alphas

Fox: Simpsons, Family Guy

Netflix: Orange Is The New Black, House of Cards

BBC: Doctor Who

Just a few, there's a lot more


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

Oprah its most that we watch.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

For all those who love crime, beautifully made dishes, and blood, should watch Hannibal.


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2014)

Seinfeld ... pretty obvious from the avatar ... and just about everything from the 1980s/1990s. That's pretty much it.


----------



## clarity (Oct 21, 2014)

I used to watch Fringe, but they cancelled that one. The same thing for the show Revolution. All the shows I like seem to get canned.

House of Cards and Orange is the new Black are good. I am trying to get into the Fox miniseries, GracePoint. It seems to be pretty intense, but it is still early.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 28, 2014)

Disney Cartoon, especially Tom & Jerry


----------

